# Es sind wir, die sich bedanken müssen. Subjekt vs Prädikativ



## Gernot Back

Hallo an alle!

dieses Thema schließt direkt an die auf Englisch geführte, mittlerweile fünf Seiten lange Diskussion _Wann ist am Montag Sprechstunde?_ an.

Ich erlaube mir aber, ein neues Thema zu eröffnen, denn gerade bin ich auf der Learn-German-Facebookseite der Deutschen Welle auf folgende Lückenaufgabe mit einem ähnlich fragwürdigen Satz gestoßen:



			
				Facebook: DW - Learn German said:
			
		

> Es sind ___, die sich bedanken müssen. Das war ein tolles Essen!
> a) uns
> b) wir


 https://www.facebook.com/dw.learngerman/posts/10153153699087394

Klar, ist die Lösung wie im Threadtitel geschrieben "wir", denn die inhaltlich selbe Aussage könnten wir auch so treffen:

_Wir(Subjekt) sind diejenigen, die sich bedanken müssen(Prädikatsnomen/Gleichsetzungsnominativ).
Wer sich bedanken muss, (Subjekt)sind wir (Gleichsetzungsnominativ).
Diejenigen, die sich bedanken müssen, (Subjekt)sind wir (Gleichsetzungsnominativ)._​
Wie ist aber die syntaktische Struktur in obigem Originalsatz von _DW - Learn German_, wo wir aus Gründen der Thema/Rhema-Abfolge (Etablierung eines neuen Themas) erst einmal ein inhaltsleeres "es" ins Vorfeld des Satzes rücken?

_Es sind wir, die sich bedanken müssen._​
Wie ist es überhaupt, müsste hier, wo sich der Relativsatz als Attribut auf ein Personalpronomen im Hauptsatz bezieht, nicht richtiger mit im Nebensatz wiederholtem Personalpronomen heißen:

_Es sind wir, die *wir *uns bedanken müssen._​
Was ist hier das Prädikativ und was das Subjekt? 

Ich denke nicht, dass man hier das Verb "sein" überhaupt als Vollverb im Sinne von existieren/stattfinden/etc. interpretieren kann. Die einzig mögliche Interpretation ist hier doch diejenige als Kopulaverb.





Schimmelreiter said:


> I have an issue with putting
> 
> Es ist Sommer geworden. and
> Ich bin Informatiker geworden. into the same kettle of fish.
> 
> I think of subject + copula + predicative as being an equation in which "equal" things are equated. (Older grammar books use the term Gleichsetzungsglied im Nominativ.) That clearly applies to Ich bin Informatiker geworden: There's a personal constituent on either side of the copula: Somebody/Something has become somebody/something.
> 
> 
> By stark contrast, es, in Es ist Sommer geworden, is an impersonal pronoun/constituent. It's nowhere near an equation. There isn't any "it" that has become summer. The meaning is, Summer has come.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Gernot Back said:


> Ich denke nicht, dass man hier das Verb  "sein" überhaupt als Vollverb im Sinne von existieren/stattfinden/etc.  interpretieren kann. Die einzig mögliche Interpretation ist hier doch  diejenige als Kopulaverb.







Gernot Back said:


> Was ist hier das Prädikativ und was das Subjekt?


Wir sind uns, glaub' ich, einig, dass die Reihenfolge irrelevant ist (das Rhema/Prädikativ ist unterstrichen):
_
Merkel ist Bundeskanzlerin./__Bundeskanzlerin ist Merkel./Bundeskanzlerin ist Merkel./Merkel ist Bundeskanzlerin._

Folglich kann _wir_ das Thema/Subjekt sein, über das 
_die sich bedanken müssen _(Rhema/Prädikativ) 
ausgesagt wird, es kann aber auch 
_d__ie sich bedanken müssen _das Thema/Subjekt sein, über das ausgesagt wird, dass es sich dabei um _wir _(Rhema/Prädikativ) handle.

Demgegenüber kann aber
_die wir uns bedanken müssen _
nur das Rhema/Prädikativ zum Thema/Subjekt _wir _sein und scheidet selbst als Thema/Subjekt aus, da _wir _bereits darin enthalten ist und daher ein mögliches Prädikativ _wir _​nichts "Rhematisches"/Neues darüber aussagen würde.


PS
Ich glaube, dass sowohl _die_ als auch _die wir _als Subjekt des Nebensatzes "richtig" ist.

PPS
_es _ist Korrelat des Nebensatzes. Bei geänderter Reihenfolge entfällt es: 
_Die sich bedanken müssen, sind wir. 

die _ist ein Relativpronomen des_ wer/was-_Typs:_
Wer sich bedanken muss, sind wir.
_Dieser Pronomentyp ist demonstrativ-relativ:
_wer sich bedanken muss ... = der, der sich bedanken muss_ ...
_die sich bedanken müssen ... = die, die sich bedanken müssen ..._

Umgekehrt ist _
Wir sind, wer sich bedanken muss._
richtig, während das korrelatlose
_*Wir sind, die sich bedanken müssen._
zumindest dubios erscheint.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Vielleicht ist es ungefähr so gedacht: „Danke, dass ihr gekommen seid.“ – „Es sind wir, die sich bedanken müssen. Das war ein tolles Essen!“ wo dann das Sich-bedanken „topic“ (und Subjekt) ist und „wir“ „focus“ – Fokussierung durch „cleft-sentence structure“.

Das „wir“ im Nebensatz sieht merkwürdig aus. Ich glaube, das sollte man weg lassen. Sonst könnte man wohl auch schreiben: „Es war Peter, der *er die Vase zerbrochen hat.“ https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaltsatz
Ich bin aber nicht der größte Experte für so was, vielleicht lassen sich die beiden Sätze nicht so gut vergleichen, wie ich denke.


----------



## Hutschi

"Ist" ist in deutsch problematisch, wenn es als eine Art Gleichheitszeichen verwendet wird.

Ist kann mehrere Bedeutungen haben.

A ist B

1. A ist identisch mit B
2. A gleicht B 
2.1. A ist in B enthalten
2.2. B ist in A enthalten
2.3. A und B haben eine große gemeinsame Teilmenge
3. A hat Eigenschaften, die B auch hat.
3.1. A und B haben identische Eigenschaften
3.2. A und B haben viele identische Eigenschaften.
3.3. Wenn A eine Eigenschaft hat, dann hat auch B diese Eigenschaft.
3.4. Wenn B eine Eigenschaft hat, dann hat auch A diese Eigenschaft.
4. A heißt B
5. B heißt A

Nirgends lässt sich "es" in "Es ist Sommer" einordnen. Hierfür brauchen wir noch eine Zuordnung.
"Es" kann stehen für "jetzt". Oder es spielt überhaupt nur eine syntaktische Rolle.

In "Es ist Sommer." würde ich "es" aber als Abkürzung für "was wir jetzt beobachten können, hat die Eigenschaften, die durch "ist Sommer" definiert werden.

Jetzt ist Sommer.
Die Natur zeigt die Eigenschaften des Sommers.

Die Bedeutung von "es" ist im zweideutigen Satz: _Es ist Sommerzeit. _zu sehen.

1. Uhrzeit:
es=im Moment/zur Zeit
Im Moment ist Sommerzeit.
2. Jahreszeit:
Die Natur zeigt jetzt Eigenschaften des Sommers. 

Ich denke, man kann "es" gar nicht ohne Kontext isoliert betrachten.

---

Je nach angewendeten Grammatikaxiomen erhalten wir unterschiedliche Ergebnisse.


----------



## bearded

> Schlabberlatz:
> Das 'wir'...sollte man weglassen...sonst könnte man auch screiben: Es war Peter, der er die Vase zerbrochen hat


Dem ist eigentlich nicht so, weil nach deutscher Grammatikregel (so mein altes Lehrbuch) nach einem Relativpronomen (in diesem Falle der/welcher) nur ein Verb in der 3.Person stehen muss.  Sollte eine andere Person gemeint sein, dann ist das wiederholte Personalpronomen notwendig.  In anderen Worten:
- es ist Peter, der die Vase zerbrochen hat ('er' überflüssig, weil Verb bereits in der 3.Person, wobei Peter diese 'dritte Person' ist),
- es sind wir, die wir die Vase zerbrochen haben ('wir' notwendig, wenn 'haben' als 1.Person Mehrzahl gilt).
Man kann es auch so deuten:
 der/welcher =jener,der
die/welche= jene, die...
....
Wollte man das Personalpronomen nicht wiederholen, dann ändert sich die Person d.h.
entweder ''du bist es, der du die Vase zerbrochen *hast''*
oder ''du bist es, der die Vase zerbrochen *hat*''.
Der Satz''es sind wir, die die Vase zerbrochen haben'' kann demzufolge auch ohne Pronomenwiederholung richtig sein, weil ''haben'' in der 1.und 3.Person Plural identisch ist.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

@ bearded_man: bin jetzt leicht verwirrt; bevor ich noch mehr schreibe, erst mal die Frage, ob dir das Sternchen vor „er“ aufgefallen ist, mit dem ich den Satz als ungrammatisch gekennzeichnet habe, und das du in deiner Zitierung dieses Satzes weg gelassen hast? : „Es war Peter, der ***er die Vase zerbrochen hat.“


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> Dem ist eigentlich nicht so, weil nach deutscher Grammatikregel (so mein altes Lehrbuch) nach einem Relativpronomen (in diesem Falle der/welcher) nur ein Verb in der 3.Person stehen muss.  Sollte eine andere Person gemeint sein, dann ist das wiederholte Personalpronomen notwendig.  In anderen Worten:
> - es ist Peter, der die Vase zerbrochen hat ('er' überflüssig, weil Verb bereits in der 3.Person, wobei Peter diese 'dritte Person' ist),
> - es sind wir, die wir die Vase zerbrochen haben ('wir' notwendig, wenn 'haben' als 1.Person Mehrzahl gilt).
> Man kann es auch so deuten:
> der/welcher =jener,der
> die/welche= jene, die...
> ....
> Wollte man das Personalpronomen nicht wiederholen, dann ändert sich die Person d.h.
> entweder ''du bist es, der du die Vase zerbrochen *hast''*
> oder ''du bist es, der die Vase zerbrochen *hat*''.
> Der Satz''es sind wir, die die Vase zerbrochen haben'' kann demzufolge auch ohne Pronomenwiederholung richtig sein, weil ''haben'' in der 1.und 3.Person Plural identisch ist.


Ich hab' zunächst auch geschrieben, das nachgestellte Personalpronomen diene der Realisierung der ersten und zweiten Person, da Relativpronomen ja eo ipso in der dritten Person stünden. Ich hab's gelöscht, weil ich mittlerweile glaube, das nachgestellte Personalpronomen diene in allen Personen der Realisierung von Emphase, also auch in der dritten Person: 
_
Er, der er ein großer Förderer unseres Vereins ist, soll heute geehrt werden._


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded man said:


> Dem ist eigentlich nicht so, weil nach deutscher Grammatikregel (so mein altes Lehrbuch) nach einem Relativpronomen (in diesem Falle der/welcher) nur ein Verb in der 3.Person stehen muss.  Sollte eine andere Person gemeint sein, dann ist das wiederholte Personalpronomen notwendig.


Vielleicht meinst du ja dieses Lehrbuch:


			
				Hall/Scheiner said:
			
		

> Wenn das Bezugswort ein Personalpronomen in der 1. oder 2. Person Singular/Plural oder in der 3. Person als Anredeform gebraucht wird, wird dieses im Relativsatz wiederholt: _Ich, die ich Heines Werk gut kenne, schätze diesen Schriftsteller sehr._


 https://books.google.de/books?id=AO...en als Bezugswort eines relativsatzes&f=false

Die Frage ist aber, ob dieses "wir", nach dem der Relativsatz steht, überhaupt das Bezugswort dieses Relativsatzes ist. Denn dann wäre der Relativsatz ja Attribut von "wir" und damit Teil desselben Satzgliedes. Das Prädikativ würde dann ganz fehlen und mann müsste sich fragen:

*Was *sind wir, _die wir uns bedanken müssen überhaupt?_​
Ich tendiere daher dazu zu sagen, dass nicht das Personalpronomen "wir", sondern das unpersönliche "es" das Bezugswort des Relativsatzes ist, und das würde auch erklären, warum ich mich mit der leicht umgestellten Originalversion von DW - Learn German doch wohler fühle:

Wir sind es, _die sich bedanken müssen._​
Dann könnte man das "es" tatsächlich auch als eine Art Korrelat betrachten.



Schimmelreiter said:


> PPS
> _es _ist Korrelat des Nebensatzes. Bei geänderter Reihenfolge entfällt es:
> _Die sich bedanken müssen, sind wir. _



Der Relativsatz wäre dann das Attribut seines Korrelats als Bezugswort. Ganz ähnlich sieht man ja auch in Appositionen (meist nominale) Attribute.

Dass auch ein Infinitivsatz oder ein mit "dass" eingeleiteter Inhaltssatz in Apposition zu seinem Korrelat stehen könnte, hatte ich ja bereits unlängst in einem anderen Thread geäußert:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2994077&p=15139100#post15139100


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Gernot, von meiner These, _die _habe hier gar kein Bezugswort, sondern sei vom demonstrativ-relativen _wer/was_-Typ, hältst Du gar nichts?

Das _die _in 
_Die sich bedanken müssen, sind wir._ 
bedeutet doch eigentlich ,,_die, die"_ (also Demonstrativpronomen + Relativpronomen), so wie _wer _,,_der, der" _bedeutet:
_
Die sich bedanken müssen, sind wir. = Die, die sich bedanken müssen, sind wir. = Wer sich bedanken muss, sind wir.


_Die Veränderung der Reihenfolge nebst Einfügung des Korrelats _es _ändert an meiner Einschätzung nichts:

_Wir sind es, die sich bedanken müssen._


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, 
wenn ich so einen Satz lese, bildet mein Kopf auf Grund von Erfahrungen Verknüpfungen aus.
Aber diese können beim gleichen Satz umkippen, wie in einem Vexierbild formen sie sich neu.

Es sind wir, die sich bedanken müssen.

Ohne groß nachzudenken bilden meine Gedanken eine Beziehung: wir, die sich bedanken müssen.

Auch bei "Wir sind es, die sich bedanken müssen." ist die Beziehung "wir - die"
Unterstützt wird das durch durch die gleiche Zahl.

Wir sind diejenigen, die sich bedanken müssen. 
Hier ist es "diejenigen, die ..."

Aber inhaltlich besteht nun kein Unterschied zwischen "diejenigen" und "es".
Und so entsteht auch diese Korrelation zu "es".

"Es" ist das Allgemeine, das durch "wir" definiert wird. Wenn es nun schon definiert ist, kann es auch mit als Korrelat dienen, denke ich.
Und damit ist das Vexierbild gekippt, fällt aber auch sofort wieder zurück.

"Es" ist sehr unbetont und kann in zwei Formen weggelassen werden, ohne dass sich der Inhalt ändert, jedoch ändert sich das Gefühl.

Wir sind's, die ...
Wir sind, die ...

Wenn man "es" an die erste Position setzt, kann es nicht entfallen, ohne ein anderes Teil dorthin zu setzen (das Verb muss ja an zweite Stelle).


----------



## Gernot Back

Schimmelreiter said:


> Gernot, von meiner These, _die _habe hier gar kein Bezugswort, sondern sei vom demonstrativ-relativen _wer/was_-Typ, hältst Du gar nichts?


Wie der Ausdruck _relativ_ schon sagt muss sich ein _Relativ_satz immer auf ein Bezugswort oder einen ganzen vorausgehenden Satz *beziehen*.


Schimmelreiter said:


> _Die sich bedanken müssen, sind wir. =  Wer sich bedanken muss, sind wir._


... ist nur die Kurzform von:


Schimmelreiter said:


> _Die(jenigen), die sich bedanken müssen, sind wir._


Das Bezugswort habe ich unterstrichen.

_Wer die Musik bestellt, der bezahlt sie auch!_​
... ist entsprechend nur die Kurzform von:

_Derjenige, der die Musik bestellt, der bezahlt sie auch!_​


			
				canoo.net said:
			
		

> Mit _wer_ und _was_ können freie Relativsätze eingegeleitet werden. Bei freien Relativsätzen muss das Bezugswort im Hauptsatz hinzugedacht werden:


http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/InflectionRules/FRegeln-P/Pron-wer-was.html#Freie


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Also sind wir derselben Meinung: 


Gernot Back said:


> Bei freien Relativsätzen muss das Bezugswort im Hauptsatz hinzugedacht werden


=





Schimmelreiter said:


> Das _die _in
> _Die sich bedanken müssen, sind wir._
> bedeutet doch eigentlich ,,_die, die"_ (also Demonstrativpronomen + Relativpronomen), so wie _wer _,,_der, der" _bedeutet:
> _
> Die sich bedanken müssen, sind wir. = Die, die sich bedanken müssen, sind wir. = Wer sich bedanken muss, sind wir._






Allerdings steht das im Widerspruch zu:





Gernot Back said:


> Ich tendiere daher dazu zu sagen, dass nicht das Personalpronomen "wir", sondern das unpersönliche "es" das Bezugswort des Relativsatzes ist


Da bei umgestellter Reihenfolge gar kein _es _vorkommt:

_Wir sind es, die sich bedanken müssen. > Die sich bedanken müssen, sind wir. _

kann das Korrelat _es _auch nicht Bezugswort sein.



Bezugswort ist also ein "hinzugedachtes" Demonstrativpronomen. (vgl. _Die Steuern zahlen, sollen von der Reform profitieren. = Die, die Steuern zahlen, sollen von der Reform profitieren. = Wer Steuern zahlt, soll von der Reform profitieren._)

Eigentlich gefällt mir allerdings die canoo-Formulierung vom "hinzugedachten" Bezugswort nicht. Ich habe ja den Begriff _demonstrativ-relatives Pronomen _gebraucht. In den Sätzen

_Die Steuern zahlen, sollen von der Reform profitieren.
__Die sich bedanken müssen, sind wir._

scheint mir das Pronomen _die _die demonstrative Komponente _"die(jenigen)"_ bereits zu enthalten. Diese demonstrative Komponente ist also nicht etwa elliptisch, so dass sie "hinzugedacht" werden müsste. Das Pronomen ist sozusagen "autorelativ": Es enthält bereits die demonstrative Komponente _"die(jenigen)"_, auf die es sich bezieht.


----------



## bearded

> Gernot Back:
> 'Wir sind es, die sich bedanken müssen': .. man könnte das ''es'' tatsächlich als eine Art Korrelat betrachten


Diese Aussage finde ich problematisch.  Wäre 'es' ein Korrelat, sollte es dann nicht heißen ''wir sind es, das/was sich bedanken muss''?
Betr. Lehrbuch: es war eigentlich ein italienisches Lehrbuch.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Bei Lichte besehen, könnte _es _auch ein unbetontes Demonstrativum sein.

Betont: _Das/Dies sind wir.
_Unbetont: _Es sind wir./Wir sind es./Wir sind's.


_Oder auch:
Betont: _Das/Dies war die Nachtigall.
_Unbetont: _​Es war die Nachtigall._


----------



## bearded

@ Schimmelreiter
Einen emphatishen Satz wie  ''_Er, der er....''_ (also mit Pronomenwiederholung auch in der 3.Person) hatte ich bislang noch nie gefunden.  Ich habe etwas Neues gelernt, und bin Dir dankbar.


----------



## Gernot Back

Schimmelreiter said:


> Wir sind uns, glaub' ich, einig, dass die Reihenfolge irrelevant ist (das Rhema/Prädikativ ist unterstrichen):
> 
> Merkel ist Bundeskanzlerin./Bundeskanzlerin ist Merkel./Bundeskanzlerin ist Merkel./Merkel ist Bundeskanzlerin.


Auch da bin ich mir noch unsicher.
Zwar ist das Subjekt bei neutraler Satzstellung auch meist das Thema/Topic eines Satzes und das Prädikat die Aussage, die dieser Satz über das Thema trifft.

Nur geht es bei der Topikalisierung ja gerade darum, über eine andere Wortstellung, durch Verschieben eines anderen Satzgliedes an den Satzanfang, eben dieses zum Thema des Satzes zu machen und dem Subjekt ggf. diese Funktion zu entziehen.

Wenn die Idee dahinter auch sehr ähnlich ist, so ist Konzept _Thema/Rhema_ doch ein textlinguistisches, während das Konzept _Subjekt/Prädikat_ ein syntaktisches ist. Die Satzaussage im syntaktischen Sinn ("Prädikat") muss hier also nicht identisch mit der Satzaussage im textlinguistischen Sinne ("Rhema") sein.

Der Satz


> Bundeskanzlerin ist Merkel.


... ergibt eigentlich nur einen Sinn, wenn man in dem [oder in einem] Satz zuvor schon einmal direkt oder indirekt über die Bundeskanzlerin gesprochen hat. Indirekt kann das z.B. dadurch erfolgen, dass man von der Bundesrepublik Deutschland gesprochen hat. Da über das außersprachliche Wissen bekannt ist, dass der Regierungschef in der Bundesrepublik Bundeskanzler genannt wird, kann er als assoziative Anapher und damit als bereits eingeführt gelten. Durch diese mittelbare oder unmittelbare Vorerwähnung taugt der Begriff Bundeskanzlerin hier überhaupt erst als Thema/Topic. Die Aussage über das Thema Bundeskanzlerin ist in diesem Fall, dass sie Merkel heißt (Rhema).

Bei


> Merkel ist Bundeskanzlerin.


... ist das anders. Hier muss in dem [oder in einem] Satz zuvor schon einmal von (Angela) Merkel die Rede gewesen sein. Nur deshalb taugt sie hier als Thema/Topic. Die Satzaussage ist in diesem Fall, dass sie (Thema) (gerade) das Amt der Bundeskanzlerin bekleidet (Rhema).

Das Problem bei Sätzen mit der Kopula "sein" ist halt, dass nicht nur das Subjekt, sondern auch ein Prädikatsnomen im Nominativ stehen und man dadurch automatisch geneigt ist, das Subjekt und die _Satzaussage im syntaktischen Sinn_ ("Prädikat") mit dem Thema und der _Satzaussage im textlinguistischen Sinn_ ("Rhema") in Einklang zu bringen.


----------



## bearded

> Schimmelreiter:
> das nachgestellte Personalpronomen diene *in allen Personen* zur Realisierung von Emphase


Aber in einem Satz wie ''du, der du nichts gegessen hast, wirst bald verhungern'' handelt es sich m.E. nicht um Emphase. Man kann doch nicht sagen ''du, der nichts gegessen hat, wirst bald verhungern'' (grammatisch vielleicht korrekt, klingt aber furchtbar).


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Gernot Back said:


> Topikalisierung


Ich glaube, dass in

_Merkel ist Bundeskanzlerin_

das Vorfeld mit dem Thema/Subjekt, aber durchaus auch mit dem Rhema/Prädikativ besetzt sein kann.

Ist das Vorfeld mit dem Thema/Subjekt besetzt, so lautet die Antwort auf die Frage _Was ist Merkel?_:
_Merkel ist Bundeskanzlerin.

_Ist das Vorfeld mit dem Rhema/Prädikativ besetzt, so lautet die Antwort auf die Frage _Wer ist Bundeskanzlerin?__:
Merkel ist Bundeskanzlerin.
_
Die beiden Realisierungen sind prosodisch klar unterschieden (das Rhema ist betont).





Mutatis mutandis gilt das Gesagte für _Bundeskanzlerin ist Merkel_:

Ist das Vorfeld mit dem Thema/Subjekt besetzt, so lautet die Antwort auf die Frage _Wer ist Bundeskanzlerin?__:
__Bundeskanzlerin ist Merkel.

_Ist das Vorfeld mit dem Rhema/Prädikativ besetzt, so lautet die Antwort auf die Frage _Was ist Merkel?_:
_Bundeskanzlerin ist Merkel.

_Die beiden Realisierungen sind prosodisch klar unterschieden (das Rhema ist betont).






















bearded man said:


> Aber in einem Satz wie ''du, der du nichts gegessen hast, wirst bald verhungern'' handelt es sich m.E. nicht um Emphase. Man kann doch nicht sagen ''du, der nichts gegessen hat, wirst bald verhungern'' (grammatisch vielleicht korrekt, klingt aber furchtbar).


Na ja, Emphase ist es schon. Der zweite Satz klingt seltsam, weil er inhaltlich emphatisch angelegt ist und die unterkühlt-distanzierte dritte Person des Nebensatzes stilistisch nicht dazu passt.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Ich glaube, dass in
> 
> _Merkel ist Bundeskanzlerin_
> 
> das Vorfeld mit dem Thema/Subjekt, aber durchaus auch mit dem Rhema/Prädikativ besetzt sein kann.
> 
> Ist das Vorfeld mit dem Thema/Subjekt besetzt, so lautet die Antwort auf die Frage _Was ist Merkel?_:
> _Merkel ist Bundeskanzlerin.
> 
> _Ist das Vorfeld mit dem Rhema/Prädikativ besetzt, so lautet die Antwort auf die Frage _Wer ist Bundeskanzlerin?__:
> Merkel ist Bundeskanzlerin.
> _
> Die beiden Realisierungen sind prosodisch klar unterschieden (das Rhema ist betont).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mutatis mutandis gilt das Gesagte für _Bundeskanzlerin ist Merkel_:
> 
> Ist das Vorfeld mit dem Thema/Subjekt besetzt, so lautet die Antwort auf die Frage _Wer ist Bundeskanzlerin?__:
> __Bundeskanzlerin ist Merkel.
> 
> _Ist das Vorfeld mit dem Rhema/Prädikativ besetzt, so lautet die Antwort auf die Frage _Was ist Merkel?_:
> _Bundeskanzlerin ist Merkel.
> 
> _Die beiden Realisierungen sind prosodisch klar unterschieden (das Rhema ist betont).


Ich weiß nicht inwieweit uns das hier bei der Subjekt-Prädikativ-Unterscheidung helfen soll. Die textlinguistische Thema-Rhema-Gliederung ist ja gerade, wie Gernot richtig sagte, unabhängig von der syntaktischen Subjekt-Prädikat-Gliederung.


Gernot Back said:


> Das Problem bei Sätzen mit der Kopula "sein" ist halt, dass nicht nur  das Subjekt, sondern auch ein Prädikatsnomen im Nominativ stehen und man  dadurch automatisch geneigt ist, das Subjekt und die _Satzaussage im syntaktischen Sinn_ ("Prädikat") mit dem Thema und der _Satzaussage im textlinguistischen Sinn_ ("Rhema") in Einklang zu bringen.


Manchmal frage ich mich, ob sich die Unterscheidung in Subjekt und Prädikativ in komplett symetrischen Kopula-Sätzen überhaupt aufrecht erhalten lässt und ob wir nicht zugeben müssen, dass die Identifikation der einen NP als Subjekt und der anderen als Prädikativ eine rein willkürliche ist.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Schimmelreiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich glaube, dass in
> 
> _Merkel ist Bundeskanzlerin_
> 
> das Vorfeld mit dem Thema/Subjekt, aber durchaus auch mit dem Rhema/Prädikativ besetzt sein kann.
> 
> Ist das Vorfeld mit dem Thema/Subjekt besetzt, so lautet die Antwort auf die Frage _Was ist Merkel?_:
> _Merkel ist Bundeskanzlerin.
> 
> _Ist das Vorfeld mit dem Rhema/Prädikativ besetzt, so lautet die Antwort auf die Frage _Wer ist Bundeskanzlerin?__:
> Merkel ist Bundeskanzlerin.
> _
> Die beiden Realisierungen sind prosodisch klar unterschieden (das Rhema ist betont).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mutatis mutandis gilt das Gesagte für _Bundeskanzlerin ist Merkel_:
> 
> Ist das Vorfeld mit dem Thema/Subjekt besetzt, so lautet die Antwort auf die Frage _Wer ist Bundeskanzlerin?__:
> __Bundeskanzlerin ist Merkel.
> 
> _Ist das Vorfeld mit dem Rhema/Prädikativ besetzt, so lautet die Antwort auf die Frage _Was ist Merkel?_:
> _Bundeskanzlerin ist Merkel.
> 
> _Die beiden Realisierungen sind prosodisch klar unterschieden (das Rhema ist betont).
> 
> 
> 
> Ich weiß nicht inwieweit uns das hier bei der Subjekt-Prädikativ-Unterscheidung helfen soll. Die textlinguistische Thema-Rhema-Gliederung ist ja gerade, wie Gernot richtig sagte, unabhängig von der syntaktischen Subjekt-Prädikat-Gliederung.
Click to expand...

Alle meine Beispiele dienen dazu zu zeigen, dass





berndf said:


> in komplett symetrischen Kopula-Sätzen


Textlinguistik und Syntax in eins fallen: Die neue Information, viz. das Rhema (siehe das jeweils Unterstrichene und prosodisch Betonte, in Beantwortung der jeweils vorangegangenen Frage), ist als Prädikativ anzusprechen, gleichviel, ob es im Vor- oder Mittelfeld steht. Dies beantwortet diese Deine Frage:


berndf said:


> Manchmal frage ich mich, ob sich die Unterscheidung in Subjekt und Prädikativ in komplett symetrischen Kopula-Sätzen überhaupt aufrecht erhalten lässt und ob wir nicht zugeben müssen, dass die Identifikation der einen NP als Subjekt und der anderen als Prädikativ eine rein willkürliche ist.


Was ist an der lt. Gernot _problematischen Neigung _problematisch?





Gernot Back said:


> Das Problem bei Sätzen mit der Kopula "sein" ist halt, dass nicht nur das Subjekt, sondern auch ein Prädikatsnomen im Nominativ stehen und man dadurch automatisch geneigt ist, das Subjekt und die _Satzaussage im syntaktischen Sinn_ ("Prädikat") mit dem Thema und der _Satzaussage im textlinguistischen Sinn_ ("Rhema") in Einklang zu bringen.


Man darf nur nicht glauben, das Thema/Subjekt wäre stets im Vorfeld. Es kann genauso gut im Mittelfeld stehen. Schade, dass dies meine Beispiele, die dies zeigen sollten, nicht deutlich machen konnten.


Bottom line: 
In komplett symmetrischen Kopulasätzen ist die neue Information als Prädikativ anzusprechen, gleichviel, ob sie im Vor- oder Mittelfeld steht.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Alle meine Beispiele dienen dazu zu zeigen, dassTextlinguistik und Syntax in eins fallen: Die neue Information, viz. das Rhema (siehe das jeweils Unterstrichene und prosodisch Betonte, in Beantwortung der jeweils vorangegangenen Frage), ist als Prädikativ anzusprechen, gleichviel, ob es im Vor- oder Mittelfeld steht.


Das (_in eins fallen_) tuten sie im Allgemeinen eben nicht:_
Was tut Hans? Er scharcht_. -- Subjekt=Thema - Prädikat=Rhema.
_ Wer schnarcht? Hans scharcht_. -- Prädikat=Thema - Subjekt=Rhema.

In diesem Fall könnte man, in Ermangelung syntaktischer Marker, natürlich einfach Thema=Subjekt und Rhema=Prädikativ _definieren_. Da eine solche Regel aber allgemein nicht gilt, umwehte sie der Duft der Beliebigkeit und wäre darum als Erklärung unberiedigend.


Schimmelreiter said:


> Was ist an der lt. Gernot _problematischen Neigung _problematisch?Man darf nur nicht glauben, das Thema/Subjekt wäre stets im Vorfeld. Es kann genauso gut im Mittelfeld stehen. Schade, dass dies meine Beispiele, die dies zeigen sollten, nicht deutlich machen konnten.


Nein, mit der Postion im Vorfeld hat das Ganze in der Tat nichts zu tun. Das Subjekt muss im Deutschen ohnehin nicht im Vorfeld stehen, warum sollte das auch ausgerechnet hier als Kriterium dienen? Das ist uns aber, denke ich, allen klar.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Bernd, wieso kommst Du jetzt auf allgemeine Prädikate? Es geht um symmetrische Kopulasätze des Typs 
_Merkel ist Bundeskanzlerin._ 
und die Frage, was Subjekt und was Prädikativ sei. 

Mein Vorschlag war, im Satz
_Merkel ist Bundeskanzlerin._ 
_Merkel _als Prädikativ anzusprechen, wenn _Merkel _das Rhema ist (etwa in Beantwortung der Frage _Wer ist Bundeskanzlerin?_), aber im selben Satz
_Merkel ist Bundeskanzlerin._ 
_Bundeskanzlerin _als Prädikativ anzusprechen, wenn _Bundeskanzlerin _das Rhema ist (etwa in Beantwortung der Frage _Was ist Merkel?_).


----------



## berndf

Wieso? Weil Gesetzmäßigkeiten, die schon bei syntaktisch eindeutigen Sätzen nicht gelten, bei diesen, syntaktisch mehrdeutigen Sätzen kaum als Erklärung taugen können.

Ich habe auch erklärt, warum (nämlich darum) ich deinen Vorschlag für beliebig und damit nicht erklärungskräftig halte.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Ich habe auch erklärt, warum (nämlich darum) ich deinen Vorschlag für beliebig und damit nicht erklärungskräftig halte.


Mein Vorschlag wird nicht nur von mir für *erklärungskräftig* gehalten.

z.B.
_So kann man auch das Prädikativum im folgenden Satz bestimmen: _Ein fürchterliches Ekel ist dieser Kerl._ Offensichtlich handelt es sich bei _dieser Kerl_ um eine vorerwähnte Größe und damit um das Subjekt des Satzes, während _ein fürchterliches Ekel_ die neue, rhematische Information und damit das Prädikativum darstellt._
https://books.google.at/books?id=VL...page&q=subjekt prädikativ thema rhema&f=false

Ich könnte noch andere Grammatiken zitieren, die alle in Kopulasätzen das Rhema zum Prädikativ erklären. 

Eigentlich würde ich lieber auf der Sachebene diskutieren, als dass ich zu dem Eindruck gelange, mich auf Grammatiken berufen zu müssen. Aber vielleicht sind die alle der *Beliebigkeit* anheimgefallen.


----------



## berndf

Auf jeden Fall sehe ich in dem Zitat dieselbe unkritische Identifikation der Analyseebenen, der Gernot skeptisch gegenüber steht. Warum diese Skepsis begründet ist und eine solche Identifikation einer bisher fehlenden Begründung bedarf, dies zumindest belegt mein Argument, denke ich, hinreichend.


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> @ bearded_man: bin jetzt leicht verwirrt; bevor ich noch mehr schreibe, erst mal die Frage, ob dir das Sternchen vor „er“ aufgefallen ist, mit dem ich den Satz als ungrammatisch gekennzeichnet habe, und das du in deiner Zitierung dieses Satzes weg gelassen hast? : „Es war Peter, der ***er die Vase zerbrochen hat.“


Nein, das Sternchen war meiner Aufmerksamkeit entgangen. Verzeihung auch für die verspätete Antwort. Wie es sich  dann herausgestellt hat, war der Satz immerhin nicht so ungrammatisch, sondern 'emphatisch'...


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> Schlabberlatz said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ bearded_man: bin jetzt leicht verwirrt; bevor ich noch mehr schreibe, erst mal die Frage, ob dir das Sternchen vor „er“ aufgefallen ist, mit dem ich den Satz als ungrammatisch gekennzeichnet habe, und das du in deiner Zitierung dieses Satzes weg gelassen hast? : „Es war Peter, der ***er die Vase zerbrochen hat.“
> 
> 
> 
> Nein, das Sternchen war meiner Aufmerksamkeit entgangen. Verzeihung auch für die verspätete Antwort. Wie es sich dann herausgestellt hat, war der Satz immerhin nicht so ungrammatisch, sondern 'emphatisch'...
Click to expand...

Der Peter-Satz funktioniert nicht, da der Relativsatz einschränkend ist. Es funktioniert nur bei erweiternden Relativsätzen:


Schimmelreiter said:


> _Er, der er ein großer Förderer unseres Vereins ist, soll heute geehrt werden._


----------

